# It was finally time



## Brainbucket (Mar 30, 2015)

AAHHhhhh, I'm glad that's all the problems you have. That is problably the reason they got rid of it. I love simple and cheap solutions!:thumbsup:


----------



## 1985gt (Jan 8, 2011)

Yeah I hope it's smooth sailing from here on out. That's why I hate buying new things, to many stories of people buying a new vechile and the transmission goes out in a week. The guy I bought it from knows I'll run it though the dealership front doors if something like that happens.


----------



## Brainbucket (Mar 30, 2015)

:laughing: I want to see the video.:thumbup::thumbsup: Oh how many times I heard customers say that when I tell them what's wrong with their vehilces after they bought it. They should have brought it to a good auto tech who could have shown them their error, or not, in choosing this vehicle. Always remember, you are buying someone elses problems. Sounds like in your case it was a simlpe problem that baffled others.:thumbsup: AWSOME!!


----------



## 1985gt (Jan 8, 2011)

In action. Pulled 1 1/2 hours today and no issues. Ran like a raped ape like it should.


----------

